
Show HN: TalentHunch – it's like Tinder for recruitment - peterwallhead
https://talenthunch.com?hn-pivot
======
peterwallhead
This is a new submission of an existing project because I recently rebuilt it
from the ground up. This new version tries to use Tinder-like functionality to
increase user engagement (and total job views).

Jobs are currently sourced from a third party and so are limited to Aus and NZ
for now.

